# where i can find Gold Plated Customized Phones in Dubai ??



## ameerali19 (May 16, 2015)

Hi friends, 

Im new to dubai , 


I would like to buy a Gold Plated or Customized phone, specially Iphone 6 to Gift my fiancée on Birthday, 

i went through googling , found many 

i would like to clarify any store here can anybody recommend a store ??



thanks


----------



## m214_214 (May 9, 2015)

Hello,

Iphone6 limited gold version is available in some mobile shops and on souq website.

My advice is to buy a standard iphone 6 and gold plate it, thats cheaper.


There is many gold plating companies or shops in dubai just google it which i believe youve already did.

Goodluck


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

There's a guy who hangs round on the footpath from the Double Tree Hilton to the MoE who has these!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TT365 said:


> There's a guy who hangs round on the footpath from the Double Tree Hilton to the MoE who has these!


Sounds legit....

To the OP, as this is your first post I'm thinking you'll settle here so easily....


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

he's definitely legit, he told me the same story both times I walked past him


----------

